# Polaris Ranger Crew-Trailer Questions



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

By any chance does anyone know what size trailer would be needed for a Ranger Crew? And if a single axle would be adequate. The Crew Ranger weighs in at 1,500 stock. Thanks


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Pretty sure the crew will fit on 12' trailer
check out this forum, bunch of good guys
http://www.prcforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28422


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

We have a Ranger Crew with lots of accessories... bought a 20ft low boy trailer,
10,000# capacity. Mounted a big diamond plate tool box on the front for waterproof
storage and still have room for two 120qt ice chests, corn, gas caddy, etc., behind the Ranger.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

If i remember correctly, the crew is 12ft long overall. I have a 2010 crew and haul it on a 6x14 single axle trailer. I have a road feeder on the back of it and there is no room in front of or behind it for an ice chest, etc. If I had to do it over again, I would buy a 16 foot tandem axle trailer. I honestly believe my 14 foot single axle is almost to light for the crew.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

3500lb axle-600lb trailer weight=2900lb net towing capacity

So yes, a single axle trailer with a 3500lb axle will do the trick.

But, how smart is it to put a $10k machine on a $1200 trailer? You get 1 flat and you lose the Ranger. IMO, get a tandem axle, you'll be much better off.


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

We pull one on a 16' tandem axle trailer, and there is not much room left over. Have had a blowout and was very glad it was on a tandem axle trailer. Loosing a 12,000$ machine would be bad, having it cause an accident and kill someone would be unimaginable.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd get at least a 14 footer. Here's a pic of my mule on a 12 foot trailer and I had maybe 3 inches left over. The ranger crew is longer than the transmule.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Personal belief - you can never have too much trailer! There is always room for more stuff on the trailer....

If you think you need 16' get 20'....you wont regret it. The gas mileage change is negligble.


----------



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

As always...thank you all for your responses. Some very great points.


----------

